# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung  1x Täglich ! [EU-Blackhand]



## Gandariel-BH (8. März 2012)

Biete Täglich meine Rolle der Auferstehung an !
(Informationen zur Rolle der Auferstehung: http://eu.battle.net...f-resurrection/ )

Server: EU-Blackhand
Fraktion: Allianz
Charakter: Gandariel (Druide)
Fraktion: Horde
Charakter: Oxenfaust (Todesritter)

Für einen neuen LvL 1 Charakter auf Blackhand gibt es einmalig ein 25 Gold Startpaket !

Schickt mir einfach eine PM mit eurer Mailadresse* oder* (Charaktername und Realm) und die Rolle geht an euch raus !

Sollten mehrere Anfragen pro Tag eingehen werden die Rollen dann an den Folgetagen rausgehn.
Per PM erhaltet ihr dann Nachricht ob und wann die nächste (eure) Rolle rausgeht.

Mit Freunlichen Grüßen

Gandariel


----------



## Gandariel-BH (8. März 2012)

Rolle der Auferstehung: 8.3.2012 verschickt !


----------



## Dabears (8. März 2012)

25 Gold xD


----------



## Gandariel-BH (8. März 2012)

Wenn du nen lvl 1 Char auf Blackhand machst ist das als Startpaket doch ausreichend ! Wer braucht mehr ??? Das erste Mount kostet alles zusamm auch nur 10g von daher kommste damit ne ganze ecke hin !


----------



## Strate (8. März 2012)

Ich dachte aber auch im ersten Moment 25k Weil Jeder der Gold anbietet mind.1 K macht.
Aber Danke so hatte ich grade ein leichtes Lächeln aufem gesicht


----------



## Gandariel-BH (8. März 2012)

Steht doch eindeutig 25 Gold und nix mit 25k Gold !


----------

